# Opinions on moon phase when fishing offshore?



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jul 22, 2013)

I've always just gone offshore fishing (grouper) when I get the opportunity and checked the moon phase later...

What's been your experience/opinion?

New moon fishing better? Full moon fishing better? 
Doesn't matter that much?

Interested in hearing your experiences.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 22, 2013)

Never checked it. 

Tidal movements (closely related to phases) and water temps seem to matter somewhat but IMO as long as someone hasn't fished out your number lately you'll probably catch fish.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 22, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> Never checked it.
> 
> Tidal movements (closely related to phases) and water temps seem to matter somewhat but IMO as long as someone hasn't fished out your number lately you'll probably catch fish.



Yea the current will usually pick up pretty good on a full moon.  I dont have as good of days when the current is ripping on the bottom like that.  I believe the fish dont want to expend the energy it takes to chase bait.  

I also think they feed the night of a big moon like that so the bite seems to be a bit slow the following days.

But like GT said, hard to catch fish when someone has wiped em out before you got there.....


----------



## d-a (Jul 22, 2013)

New moon and full moon will have the longest and strongest tides. In my experiences when there is current the fish tend to feed better, even offshore. 

Certain fish I prefer to fish around the full moon and certain ones around the new moon. Grouper though I just prefer to fish them whenever I can get on the water. If there not biting at one spot I keep moving till I find hungry ones. 

On a side note, all the gags I've caught so far this year have all had empty stomachs when cleaned, even after a full moon.

d-a


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jul 22, 2013)

d-a said:


> New moon and full moon will have the longest and strongest tides. In my experiences when there is current the fish tend to feed better, even offshore.
> 
> Certain fish I prefer to fish around the full moon and certain ones around the new moon. Grouper though I just prefer to fish them whenever I can get on the water. If there not biting at one spot I keep moving till I find hungry ones.
> 
> ...



Yep, kinda my strategy too...keep moving until I hit a rock where someone is home. My experience has been that if I don't have a grouper hooked up within 15-20 minutes (max), it's time to up anchor and move!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 22, 2013)

Full moon has always been bad for me unless the seas are rough.
I have best results on flat water in new/late moon.
Rough water it dont matter.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 23, 2013)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> My experience has been that if I don't have a grouper hooked up within 15-20 minutes (max), it's time to up anchor and move!



Sometimes you have to weed past those pesky snappers first.......


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jul 23, 2013)

ssiredfish said:


> Sometimes you have to weed past those pesky snappers first.......



Man, that's amazing! 
Tell me more about that video...you make it or just find it on another site?
I thought it was gonna be by a diver at first butthat looks like an underwater camera dropped down on a line?


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 25, 2013)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Man, that's amazing!
> Tell me more about that video...you make it or just find it on another site?
> I thought it was gonna be by a diver at first butthat looks like an underwater camera dropped down on a line?



Nah we made it....One of our honey holes.

You are very close....it was actually tied to a brick

Have to weed through a pile of snappers to get to those scamps.  But the payoff is there......Clay with his two,


----------

